

Ask HN: Tool for tracking open-source contributions? - billboebel

Has anyone seen a good tool for keeping track of employee code contributions to open source projects?  We (rackspace) have hundreds of developers contributing code to all sorts of projects and I'm looking for a tool that will make it easy for our developers to self report what they contribute.  If it doesn't exist we'll write one, but basically our product and legal teams want a log of this stuff for various reasons.
======
rohitarondekar
Even I've been looking for a good product that does this! The only one I've
found so far is <http://www.ohloh.net>

As an example take a look at my contributions to Rails:
<http://www.ohloh.net/p/rails/contributors/146029001134> and my profile:
<http://www.ohloh.net/accounts/rohitarondekar>

It does more then keep track of contributions but that's the most useful
feature at ohloh at present.

------
troymc
Ohloh may not be exactly what you want, but it's similar; you can look up a
particular contributor and see where they are contributing.

<http://www.ohloh.net/>

Here's an example person, chosen somewhat randomly:

<http://www.ohloh.net/accounts/meyering>

~~~
billboebel
Thanks. Ohloh looks like what I'm looking for. Will check it out.

------
ibejoeb
<https://www.blackducksoftware.com>

